# My pic thread-Enjoy!



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

One of my beautiful 2" A. Versicolors


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*A. Versi glutton @2"*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pamphobetus SP "platyomma"*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*Pet hole / H. Lividum*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*One of My favorites*

Citharischius Crawshayi Sling. I'll post a pic of momma if she ever comes back out after poppin this clutch. Only seen her twice since then and her only interests are food and reclusiveness.


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*T. Blondi Enclosure*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*Blondi-Female*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 27, 2008)

*C. Scheodtei*









More to come....


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice Collection.


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*More..*

P. Nigricolor Sling 1-1/4"


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*and more..*

C. Cyanopubescens JUV Unsexed





P. Ornata 2"


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*and more.....*

N. Chromatus JUV Female





B. Smithi 1"





P. Irminia 3/4"


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*And another..*

My FAV- C.Craw Female just before her first meal-after her strict eggsac duty.






Thanx for lookin', hope you enjoyed my kids.


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*KB Cephalathorax*


----------



## DDaake (Sep 28, 2008)

*t. blondi*


----------



## DDaake (Oct 15, 2008)

*Male T. blondi-mature*


----------



## menavodi (Oct 16, 2008)

ddrake, nice pics


----------



## menavodi (Oct 16, 2008)

sorry for that: DDaake


----------



## DDaake (Oct 16, 2008)

*Just got this girl today!*

Haplopelma Schmidti "GOLD" Female


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 16, 2008)

Very, very nice....:clap:


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright, it's been too long.

Haplopelma Longipes Flash on





W/out Flash






Cyriopagopus Schiodtei (uncooperative)






Grammostola Rosea






Ephebopus Cyanognathus Sling






Avicularia Versicolor Sling


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

My Female blondi molting





















Poecilotheria Metallica Sling







Phlogius Sp. "Aussie Goliath"






Emilia or Boehmei, not sure yet only 1/4" right now.


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

P. Metallica still in dram.






Hysterocrates Gigas Sling






MET cowardly threat display






Monocentropus Balfouri Sling


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

Pamphobeteus "Platyomma"






Pamphobeteus Nigricolor






Sorry not too good with the camera.


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

Female A. Seemanni





Male A. Seemanni






LP






P.Ornata Female











Any tips on this camera would be great. It's a Kodak EasyShare Z650. Been having problems with it alot lately.


----------



## seanbond (Oct 31, 2009)

nice kollect!


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice collecting. Love all your T.blondi


----------



## DDaake (Oct 31, 2009)

Thx guys. Yah, the blondi pics were some of my better ones. Wish I knew what I did with my camera that was different and allowed good shots.


----------



## MIC (Oct 31, 2009)

DDaake said:


> Any tips on this camera would be great. It's a Kodak EasyShare Z650. Been having problems with it alot lately.


Nice photos. I liked very much M.balfouri. It reminded me Christmas.

Here is an on-line user manual for your camera.

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/publications/urg00506toc.jhtml


----------



## DDaake (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey thx. 
I think I may be missing a lens. It seems there should be something protecting the smaller lens. Maybe a low magnification/protector lens.Just guessing. I'll probably have to take it in somewhere. Thx D


----------



## DDaake (Nov 7, 2009)

Finally got a decent pic of this girl(I hope) even with a missing lens.


----------



## DDaake (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, here's some new pics.

Much better with this camera.

BFs











Versi






Holothele sp. "Peru"

Female










Male






GBB-young male ~3.5" freshly molted


----------



## VESPidA (Jan 31, 2010)

nice spidas... that bluefang is awesome:}


----------



## DDaake (Jan 31, 2010)

P. antinous-female ~8"











M. balfouri ~1.25"
















Phlogius "aussie goliath" ~2"






L. violaceops ~3.5"





female I'd say!


----------



## DDaake (Jan 31, 2010)

HokiePokie727 said:


> nice spidas... that bluefang is awesome:}


Thank You!


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Been awhile since I posted any new pics.

Linothele/Diplura sp. "Peru"






Nemesiidae species of Peru


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Poecilotheria ornata female






Poecilotheria ornata ultimate male


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Avicularia sp. "Peru" female






Avicularia sp. "Peru" MM


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Megaphobema velvetosoma female






Megaphobema velvetosoma MM


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Cyriopagopus schiodtei female






Cyriopagopus schiodtei MM


----------



## VinceG (May 12, 2010)

Nice collection! Your ornata looks amazing ! :drool:


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Nice collection! Your ornata looks amazing ! :drool:


Thank You!


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

120g acrylic aquarium housing my pamphobeteus sp. "NE Peru"






Female tending to the burrow entrance.






Male lurking nearby






Female leaving the photo shoot. Her burrow is over 2ft in length.


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

female avicularia from Peru. Probably the actual urticans?


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Tapinauchenius plumipes female.






Tapinauchenius plumipes MM


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Haplopelma vonworthi


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

What a beauty!!

Grammastola pulchripes female 6"+


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Thrixopelma ockerti female






Thrixopelma ockerti MM


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Unidentified Malaysian trapdoor spider.


----------



## DDaake (May 12, 2010)

Acanthoscurria sp. "Paraguay" female


----------



## DDaake (May 13, 2010)

Fresh molted Avicularia sp. "Peru"


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2010)

you could really make a jungle in that 120 gall. what else r u adding looks pretty bland. nice kollect tho!


----------



## DDaake (May 13, 2010)

seanbond said:


> you could really make a jungle in that 120 gall. what else r u adding looks pretty bland. nice kollect tho!


Haha,

I am going to add some more pothos and some partailly buried rocks eventually. 

If you notice that 120 is quite scratched up. It's previous inhabitants did a number on it so there's not much that's going to make it look better. I really only used the 120 to get her a nice deep burrow. A 40g breeder would've been perfect but this was free.

I'll probably add some more hides and burrows on the opposite side of the enclosure as well when I decide to go spend another $80 on coco fiber.LOL

Thx Sean,

Dustin


----------



## DDaake (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## DDaake (Aug 28, 2010)

It's about time I post some new pics.


----------



## DDaake (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm lovin' these aussies.







C. schioedtei F molting.







Doin' the butt!


----------



## DDaake (Aug 28, 2010)

Still a baby.













It's actually Pelinobius muticus now.







This one is big!


----------



## DDaake (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok, thats enough pics for awhile. I'm not the best with a camera so I don't post alot of pics.lol


----------



## Assassin (Aug 29, 2010)

Amazing pictures!!! Would love to see the schioedtei female now


----------



## DDaake (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you!

Here she is.







And this girl recently molted.


----------



## Assassin (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply! they are simply stunning!


----------



## DDaake (Sep 23, 2010)

Some new pics!!


----------



## syndicate (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice looking bluefang there ;]
-Chris


----------



## DDaake (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DDaake (Sep 23, 2010)

syndicate said:


> Nice looking bluefang there ;]
> -Chris


Isn't she! LOL


----------



## DDaake (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh, and this one too.


----------

